

En.mobile.wikipedia.org isn't blocked? - samirahmed
http://en.mobile.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hacker_News

======
andrewfelix
Read and Learn
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:SOPA_initiative/Learn...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:SOPA_initiative/Learn_more)

------
samuellittley
It's so that English Wikipedia is still accessible in some way.

